# New wolverine to stable



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Got rid of the Viking and went with the wolverine rspec and couldn't be more happy....ready to set it up how I want 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice...I hear great things about the R-spec.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks cool. :rockn:


----------

